# Dometic Power Awning Recall



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Just talked to my Dealer about the dometic awning recall and he checked and the fix was done on our 310tb at the factory before it left so all is good.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

FYI - Recall Info:

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/dometic-usa-announces-product-recall-and-replacement-of-rv-power-awning-kits-206839051.html


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I talked to the service and warranty fellow at my dealers and he let me know that the factory had changed it. He has the same TT that we have. He made sure that nothing came to the dealers that had the faulty awnings.


----------

